# better success with 3 embryos



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi girls
                I am currently on day 2 of the 2ww and just had 3 embryos put back, as i am over 40 thought i would see if this would better my chances, last TX only had 2 put in and was sadly a bfn, just wondered if anybody has had success replacing more.

IM not feeling to hopeful this time, think am scared to get my hopes up, so would love to hear any success stories.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of good luck.      I had two embies put back on each of my fresh cycles, then three put back on my FET cycle as I had three frosties and wanted to give them all a chance.  Please see my profile (below) for how that cycle turned out   

Ellie


----------

